
Mobile Banking App has a Problem (and I’m not sure anyone knows about it) - annebonnerdata
https://towardsdatascience.com/your-mobile-banking-app-has-a-problem-c2fe006e76c7
======
pnutjam
Excellent knowledge. Why does it seem that consumers need to be experts in
every field to trust anything anymore.

I've been dealing with an insurance problem and facing this same faceless, not
our mistake. This isn't a regular insurance dispute, this is where the company
actually shows I have a totally different policy then my employer sold me.

